# Mountain goat very enjoyable beer



## Beamer (27/2/19)

Hey all,
Been absent a while but back into the swing of things.

Came across Mountain Goat very enjoyable beer. Haven't had much of their stuff lately but found these cans at 50 a box.

I don't mind it, not a bad drop and nice and hoppy when wanting something quaffable.


Cheers,
Beamer

Edit: can't spell


----------

